# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Μουδιασμα στη γλώσσα

## glamshine4ever

Περιπου 1 μήνα υποφέρω από ίωση που εξελίχθηκε σε ωτίτιδα. Πήρα αντιβίωση και παρόλο που άργησε να περάσει τελικά πέρασε. Εκτοτε περίπου 10 μέρες υποφέρω από μουδιασμα στη γλώσσα και κυρίως στη βάση της. Πήγα σε ΩΡΛ και μου βρήκε κάποιο ήπιο ερεθισμό στη βάση της γλώσσας και στα τοιχώματα μάλλον λόγω της αντιβίωσης. Πέρνω την αγωγή, αλλά δε μπορώ να ηρεμήσω έχω βάλει με το μυαλό μου όλα τα κακά ...είναι τόσο μα τόσο κουραστικό να φοβάσαι. Επασχε κανεις από μούδιασμα στη γλώσσα? ή μονο εγώ τα παθαίνω όλα αυτα?

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Πω πω πω μουδιασα μονο που το διαβασα!! Το πιο ενοχλητικο και καθημερινο μου συμπτωμα μαρτυριο οταν ειχα πανικους  :Smile: 

Kαμια στοματιτιδα επαθες απο την αντιβιωση , υπαρχουν ειδικα σκευασματα για πλυσεις-μπουκωματα και φευγει.

----------


## 66psy

το μουδιασμα ειναι συχνο σαν συμπτωμα του αγχους... στα ποδια, στα χερια στο κεφαλι, αλλα στην γλωσσα οχ :Stick Out Tongue: ι

τουλαχιστον εσυ βρε μελος ξες οτι ειναι λογω αντιβιωσης, θα σε πιασει η αγωγη του ωρλ και θα εισαι κομπλε. 

εμεις τι να πουμε που μερα παρα μερα αγχωνομαστε απο το αγχος μας :P

----------


## glamshine4ever

> το μουδιασμα ειναι συχνο σαν συμπτωμα του αγχους... στα ποδια, στα χερια στο κεφαλι, αλλα στην γλωσσα οχι


υποθέτει πως είναι απο την αντιβίωση δεν ηταν και σιγουρος...σήμερα δευτερη μέρα αγωγής και δεν ειμαι καλύτερα...όντως ειναι πολύ ενοχλητικό συναισθημα!!! μούδιασμα στη γλώσσα και γω δεν έχω ξανακούσει ίσως έχω σπάνια ασθένεια τελικα!!!

----------


## glamshine4ever

Ενα μήνα μετά και τα συμπτώματα καλά κρατουν...εχω πάει σε 4 ΩΡΛ μια παθολόγο και δε ξέρω που αλλου να πάω....μου λενε πως ίσως ειναι μηκυτίαση απο την αντιβίωση. Χτες μου είπε και κάποιος πως η μαμα του είχει καρκίνο στον εγκέφαλο που ξεκίνησε ως ωτίτιδα (που ειχα και γω) και με έστειλε αδιάβαστη στον Αγ.Πέτρο....διαβάζω και στο ίντερνετ για τις στοματίτιδες και τα περισσότερα γράφουν καρκίνο ... και πάω στα κυπαρισάκια μονη μου. Οι φοβίες μου έχουν χτυπήσει κόκκινο!!!!

----------


## foufoutos32

> Ενα μήνα μετά και τα συμπτώματα καλά κρατουν...εχω πάει σε 4 ΩΡΛ μια παθολόγο και δε ξέρω που αλλου να πάω....μου λενε πως ίσως ειναι μηκυτίαση απο την αντιβίωση. Χτες μου είπε και κάποιος πως η μαμα του είχει καρκίνο στον εγκέφαλο που ξεκίνησε ως ωτίτιδα (που ειχα και γω) και με έστειλε αδιάβαστη στον Αγ.Πέτρο....διαβάζω και στο ίντερνετ για τις στοματίτιδες και τα περισσότερα γράφουν καρκίνο ... και πάω στα κυπαρισάκια μονη μου. Οι φοβίες μου έχουν χτυπήσει κόκκινο!!!!


Μούδιασμα στη γλώσσα είχα κι εγώ πάντως πολλές φορές για μερικά λεπτά κάθε φορά και είναι 1000% ψυχοσωματικό, τσεκαρισμένο από ψυχίατρο.

----------


## glamshine4ever

Πόσο καιρό σου κράτησε? είχες και στα δόντια σαν νευραλγία?

----------


## ριτάκι

καλημέρα.σε καταλαβαίνω τόσο...εδώ κ 4 μέρες αισθάνομαι μουδιασμένη τη γλώσσα μου μπρος κ καποιες φορές πλάι.έχω πανικοβληθεί.η ψυχολόγος μου λέει ειναι στο μυαλό μου αλλά δεν μπορώ να την πιστέψω...

----------


## glamshine4ever

εύχομαι ριτάκι να μη σου κρατήσει πολύ γιατί ειλικρινά δεν παλεύεται το συναίσθημα καλυτερα να με πονούσε το πόδι...παρά η γλώσσα, εντάξει στο μυαλό μας είναι από την άλλη για γράψε μούδιασμα γλώσσας στο Google να δεις τι βγάζει .... (οχι μη γράψεις θα πανικοβληθείς)

----------


## PAPA

Ρε παιδιά δεν έχετε τίποτα αυτό να λέτε και μια φίλη τα ίδια μου είπε ότι μουδιάζει η γλώσσα και έκλεισε ραντεβού με ωριλά. Μήπως κάτι τελευταία σας έχει ζορίσει αρκετά και σας προκαλεί άγχος?

----------


## PAPA

Υπομονή και επιμονή και ξεχαστείτε με άλλα πράγματα... Μακρυά από το google

----------


## glamshine4ever

Εμένα PAPA ναι με έχει ζορίσει τα τελευταία χρόνια η δουλειά μου, ο ερχομος του παιδιού μου (πολυ ασχημο που το λέω αλλά πρέπει να λέμε την αληθεια) και η σχέση μου με το σύζηγο. Βασικα είμαι πολύ ζορισμένη...και πάντα μου βγαίνουν ψυχωσωματικά

----------


## PAPA

glamshine4ever χαχαχα!! μην ντρέπεσαι που το λες γιατί εγώ δεν λέω για τους μικρούς μου?? σου έπεσαν πολλά μαζεμένα ε? Με τη δουλειά σου δεν ξεφεύγεις λιγάκι? που να ήσουν στο σπίτι όπως εγώ...... όταν έρχεται ένα μωρό υπάρχει μια κάποια αναστάτωση είναι λογικό! Υπομονή θα έρθουν καλύτερες μέρες, αυτό λέω κι εγώ στον εαυτό μου για να παίρνω κουράγιο! Πάντως η ψυχολογική πίεση δεν κάνει καλό και έτσι βρίσκουν πρόσφορο έδαφος τα ψυχοσωματικά

----------


## glamshine4ever

Ναι ξεφεύγω με τη δουλεια μου, αλλά ειμαι ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας που σημαίνει κάποιες μέρες είμαι και στο σπίτι στο Pc να γράφω. Τις περισσότερες όμως είμαι σε πελάτες. Δε νομίζω να έρθουν καλύτερες μέρες....θέλω να το πιστεύω αλλά τα πράγματα ζορίζουν από παντου...σκέφτομαι να αποδράσω για λίγες μέρες να μείνω με τον εαυτο μου αλλα ειναι μεγάλη πολυτέλεια στις μέρες μας...επαγγελματικά δε ξέρω αν μπορώ, οικονομικά ίσως με δυσκολία....

Καλυτερα να μου ρθει ο νταβρουντάς παρά η καθημερινή πίεση, και όπως είχε πει κάποτε ένας καλύτερα να πεθάνεις μια φορά παρά κάθε μέρα....

----------


## foufoutos32

> Πόσο καιρό σου κράτησε? είχες και στα δόντια σαν νευραλγία?


Εγώ είχα μόνο μούδιασμα στη γλώσσα κάθε τόσο για κανα χρόνο. Μετά ως δια μαγείας εξαφανίστηκε ως σύμπτωμα :P Αυτό που σου είπε η/ο ΡΑΡΑ πάντως να το έχεις νόμο: Μακριά από το Google. Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι έχεις φοβερή πίεση και ο οργανισμός σου ξεσπάει στα ψυχοσωματικά. Μια βοήθεια σε ψυχολόγο ίσως σου κάνει καλό. Ειδάλλως "κλέβε" λίγο χρονο καθημερινά - έστω και μισή ώρα - να κάνεις πράγματα που σ'αρέσουν, πχ περπάτημα, γυμναστική, ζωγραφική ό,τι σε γεμίζει. Μπορεί να σε ηρεμήσει  :Smile:

----------


## glamshine4ever

Σε ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλες σου foufoutos32. Όντως αυτό θα κάνω ίσως πάω κάπου εκτός για λίγο να μου δώσω χρόνο...γιατί θα πρέπει να βρω το χρόνο και για μένα. Δε θα ξαναμπώ στο google Για ιατρικά θέματα γιατί λεει πολλά και άσχετα και ολα μα όλα τα συμπτώματα οδηγούν σε καρκίνο....σήμερα να σου πω σηκώθηκα πιο δυνατή και αγνοώ τα συμπτώματα, θα το παλέψω το είχα ξαναπαλέψει στο παρελθόν και τα είχα καταφέρει. (οχι με γλώσσα με αλλο ψυχοσωματικό)

----------


## Macgyver

> Ενα μήνα μετά και τα συμπτώματα καλά κρατουν...εχω πάει σε 4 ΩΡΛ μια παθολόγο και δε ξέρω που αλλου να πάωο!!!!



Η ειδικοτητα που ψαχνεις ειναι ' στοματολογος ' , οχι ΩΡΛ . Πηγαινε να σου φυγουν οι ιδεες , αν και κατα την γνωμη μου , ειναι ψυχοσωματικο , η παρενεργεια φαρμακου . Εγω εχω κατι σαν μουδιασμα/τσουξιμο στην γλωσσα απο το 2007 !! πηγα σε στοματολογο , δεν βρηκε κατι , και ζω με αυτο ( σκασιλα μου ) , και , ω , του θαυματος , ειμαι ακομα ζωντανος !!!

----------


## ριτάκι

καλημέρα.χθες κάποιες στιγμές ηταν καλύτερα αλλά από χθες έχω φοβερό κάψιμο κυρίως δεξιά στη γλώσσα.εννοείται μπήκα ίντερνετ κ διάβασα κ έχω πανικοβληθεί.....τώρα τρεμω ολοκληρη τρεμει κ η γλωσσα μου εδω κ καιρο νομιζω.πηγα σε παθολογο κ μου ειπε δεν εχω κατι ειναι απο αγχος.μα καψιμο στη γλωσσα κ τρεμουλο απο αγχος γίνεται???θέλω να ηρεμήσω κ να πάρω αγκσλιά το παιδάκι μου να παίξω κ δεν μπορώ.

----------


## Macgyver

ριτακι , ειπαμε στοματολογο . Το αγχος εχει τεραστια γκαμα συμπτωματων , και τρεμουλο . Αμα εχεις φοβιες , παρατα το ιντερνετ .

----------


## glamshine4ever

ριτακι, και γω το ιδιο βλέπω το παιδάκι μου και δε μπορώ να παίξω μαζι του....σήμερα εχει μουδιάσει και ολο το πρόσωπο μου τα μάγουλα όλα....

Macgyver, στοματολόγο εε? που θα βρω? δεν ήξερα καν πως υπάρχει

----------


## PAPA

κοριτσια αφηστε το στοματολογο και γενικα τις βλακειες αυτες!!!! (Άγγελε μη τους λες τέτοια γιατί αν αρχίσουν τους γιατρούς θα φοβηθούν περισσότερο) Μακρυά από γιατρό! ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!! Το πολύ πολύ πάρτε μια γέλη έτσι για να σας φύγει ο καημος, Βάζω στο μικρό εγώ που καμμιά φορά βάζει πράγματα στο στόμα dactarin γέλη , υπάρχει και φυτική αλλά δεν ξέρω τιμή, η πρώτη είναι ωραιότατη και δροσερή, φυσικά τη βαζετε ψυγείο...........

----------


## glamshine4ever

αυτή την εχω την dactarin αλλα δε με βοηθάει....

----------


## Macgyver

> κοριτσια αφηστε το στοματολογο και γενικα τις βλακειες αυτες!!!! (Άγγελε μη τους λες τέτοια γιατί αν αρχίσουν τους γιατρούς θα φοβηθούν περισσότερο) Μακρυά από γιατρό! ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!! .........




Nα μην τους λεω , ε ? μα αφου ρωτανε , να μην πω οτι υπαρχει η καταλληλη ειδικοτητα ? εγω το ξερω οτι δεν εχουν τιποτα , αυτοι ομως το ξερουν ? . Γι αυτο ειπα στην #17 οτι εχω παρομοια συμπτωματα απο το 2007 , αλλα δεν δινω σημασια , θα μου πεις αμα εχεις φοβιες ( εγω δεν εχω καμμια για να ξερω ) μαλλον δεν σκεφτεσαι λογικα .

----------


## glamshine4ever

Ξαναεκλεισα ραντεβου σε ΩΡΛ, να με ξαναδεί και σκέφτομαι για το τράβηγμα που νοιωθω στο λαιμο να πάω σε ενδοκρινολόγο...αυτη είναι η σωστή ειδικότητα?

----------


## glamshine4ever

Η ΩΡΛ με έστειλε να κάνω μικροβιολογική ανάλυση σε εργαστήριο γιατί δε βλέπει κάτι. Μου είπε πως μπορεί να είναι το στομάχι μου, και από τότε που μου το είπε το έχω πιστεψει και έκανα και εμετό.....οπότε πάμε για γαστρεντερολόγο.........ωραία πράγματα

----------


## tzef

ΕΓΩ ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ ΣΤΟΜΑΤΟΛΟΓΟ,ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΣΤΗΣΕ Η ΟΔΟΝΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΓΡΟΜΠΑΛΑΚΙ ΣΤ ΧΕΙΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΒΛΕΝΝΟΔΗΣ ΚΥΣΤΗ Η ΟΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΝΑ ΑΦΙΡΕΘΕΙ.ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΦΟΥΛ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΟΦΟΒΙΚΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΔΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΑΩ ΣΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΦΕΥΓΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΦΟΒΟΙ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΩΡΙΝΑ

----------


## glamshine4ever

Η μικροβιολογική καλλιέργεια έδειξε σταφυλλοκοκο αεριους και στη γλώσσα και στο λαιμό, και έλαβα αντιβίωση για 10 μέρες. Πέρασε το μούδιασμα σε ενα μεγάλο βαθμό, αλλά η ΩΡΛ μου λεει σου έμεινε ψυχοσωματικό ξεπέρασε το. Πήγα και σε γαστρεντερολόγο γιατί εκτός από το μούδιασμα έχω και πίκρα που και που στο στόμα, και μου είπς να κάνω υπέρηχο χολής. Τα αποτελέσματα ήταν μια χαρα.

Τώρα μου έχει μείνει η ενόχληση στη γλώσσα, ένα γενικότερο σφίξιμο στο γαστρο-οισοφαγικό σύστημα και νέο σύμπτωμα ενόχληση στην καρδιά. Πήγα και σε καρδιολόγο, μου έκανε τρίπλεξ και μου είπε δεν εχεις κάτι, αλλά αν θες κάνε και ένα τεστ κοπώσεως. Οπότε τώρα είμαι για τεστ κοπώσεως και για γαστρεντερολόγο....

βλεπω πως κυλάει η ζωή μου χωρίς νόημα....γιατί είτε είναι κάτι σοβαρο που δεν έχω βρει ακόμα ή κάτι ψυχοσωματικό που απλά χάνω το χρόνο μου. Οι δικοί μου βέβαια που με ξέρουν με μαλώνουν να συνέλθω....

----------

